# "Snail Tail Flies"



## athicks (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if anyone has bought fruit flies from "Snail Tail Flies"? "http://www.more.stflies.com/fruit_fly_culture.html"

Thanks!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

I haven't but I just took a look. Prices are pretty reasonable before shipping. $5 for 1 culture plus $8 for shipping is kind of high. I got a culture at PetCo for $6 and it comes in those containers that Mantisfu is selling.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

8 dollars is actually not all that much, compared to one day or two day shipping. (20,10) You could just give it a try; that's how all those other poeple write how good or bad a place is. :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

I like fruitflies.net the best, so many flies, so many mouths to feed :lol:


----------



## athicks (Aug 21, 2007)

hahaha thanks  

I'll try it out and tell you how it goes.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 29, 2007)

So, how did it go? 8)


----------



## athicks (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitly say it has not gone well. i put in the order Aug 28 and they said that the flies would be delivered by Thursday! (two days later) But now, after the three day memorial weekend and a few more days the are still not in sight. Also, I have not even gotten a shipping confirmation o a return phone call.

Not only that but an ooth hatched kind of early and I was unprepared. Luckily though I am at university and there are several fruit fly labs. I was able to pick up both kinds of species.  

Hopefully though the cultures come soon, because flightless fruitflies are much easier to handle than these winged ones!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 6, 2007)

Uh oh. Hope you get them! (Quickly)


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 8, 2007)

&gt;_&lt; So did ya get em yet?

I had a problem that my mantids hatched late and all the fruit flies died. I had the ooths for at least 2 1/2 weeks and i ordered the fruit flies. fruit flies got here and died about 1 1/2 week later and then they hatched -_-


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 8, 2007)

> &gt;_&lt; So did ya get em yet?I had a problem that my mantids hatched late and all the fruit flies died. I had the ooths for at least 2 1/2 weeks and i ordered the fruit flies. fruit flies got here and died about 1 1/2 week later and then they hatched -_-


that sux so much stuff....


----------



## athicks (Sep 12, 2007)

The fruit flies came yesterday. I am not sure who is at fault though. Snail Tail Flies look like they shipped on time according to the box. So it could have been the Postal Service, Labor Day Weekend or my Apartment building's mail system.

In other news, the flies were already hatching! Pretty convenient in my position.

Luckily, none of the nymphs died! I am so happy that I found a Drosophilia lab nearby!

But, I'm not sure i can recommend or dissuade you from using STF. At least their flies do seem healthy so far.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

seems like a good deal to me but i dont know their service...

http://www.buyfruitflies.stflies.com/buy_fruit_fly_kits.html


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Ever since I decided to make my own fly cultures, I have only gotten one hydei culture and one melanogaster culture. Now, I have way more flies than I ever wanted. Of course, it will take about a week to get to this point (a couple weeks with hydei). But if you need it fast, I can justify buying several cultures.


----------



## Snail Tail Flies (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

This is my second time posting on this, as the first time it was erased because i failed to do an introduction post first. So for a second time...

I just wanted to post on here and clear up a few misconceptions that might have arose from this thread. My website is www.STFlies.com. I noticed one of the subdomains posted above, but we have decided to get rid of the subdomains of our website for design purposes. Everything can be accessed through www.STFlies.com, and the page specified above was moved to http://www.stflies.com/fruit_fly_culture.html.

Arthur Hicks' (athicks') package did indeed go out the day after he placed it. It was sent Priority Mail (2-3 day). The post office however, delivered it past 3 days (I believe it was something like 4-5 days). I have no control over this whatsoever. But, my end of the bargain was met; it was shipped prompty after he placed it through Priority Mail.

I am not sure what OGIGA is talking about, but I am pretty sure I have the cheapest shipping. If you have found a place that charges less for shipping, I am sure the price of their cultures is much higher. The price of my fruit fly cultures are the cheapest in the country, anyway you look at it.

I would rather not switch to a different mail carrier such as UPS because then shipping prices will sky rocket. Plus, the flies do fine in Priority Shipping.

If you had something hatching Arthur, you should have asked for your package to be sent through a different method. We are also one of the few fruit fly breeders in the world that offer fruit fly cultures that are already producing. We do that in the event of a sudden hatching; you could have taken advantage of that. I for one would never rely on the post office if you have nymphs hatching. But that's just me. However, don't try to make it seem like I did anything wrong, or that I simply just met your expectations. I sent out the flies the very next day -- and I am sure they produces thousands upon thousands of flies. I have not had one unhappy customer yet. Check out my Testimonials page if you have any doubts.

We pride ourselves on having 100% customer satisfaction. We like to exceed our customers expectations. Arthur, if you feel I haven't, please, by all means, let me know.

I encourage everyone here to try Snail Tail Flies (www.STFlies.com). I feel that if you try our fruit fly cultures just once, you will never want to try another again. Just give me a chance; I am sure you will be more than satisfied with my product.

If anybody has any further questions, feel free to contact me at [email protected] Thanks, and have a good day.

Adam Weglarz

www.STFlies.com

www.STConservation.com

www.SnailTails.com

www.FruitFliesDirect.com

631.813.5966


----------



## echostatic (Sep 28, 2007)

> I have not had one unhappy customer yet. Check out my Testimonials page if you have any doubts.


no offense at all, but trusting the testimonials page on the busnesses' website doesnt make much sense. this applies to all businesses, it makes no sense to allow negative reviews to be posted on your site, only positive. just because a website has a lot of positive testmonials doesnt mean theres no unhappy customers. but mabye you dont, i dont know. its late, im bored at work, just thought it throw my $0.02 in for the heck of it.


----------



## Snail Tail Flies (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey,

Very good point, and I completely see where your coming from. But by the way, I have not had one complaint yet, at all; whether I can prove it or not. I'm telling you guys, just give me a chance; I am sure I will exceed your expectations.

-Adam Weglarz

www.STFlies.com


----------

